# Paul's Reggae Reggae sauce



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the original Reggae Reggae sauce by Levi Roots and would have it at least twice a week with chicken and rice, but after trying to clean my diet up and noticing that it had over 25g of sugar in per 100g I decided to have a go at making my own, without the sugar! After a few attempts I think I've nailed it!

All ingredients can be bought from a supermarket (I use Asda)

1 can of plum tomatoes (Asda smartprice will do)

10-15 thin green chilli's (Asda, 67p per pack) (finely chopped)

1 Onion (finely chopped)

4-5 cloves Garlic (finely chopped)

1 can red kidney beans

6 tbls - White vinegar

1 tbls - Lemon juice

2-3 tbls - Allspice seasoning (depending on how strong you want it to taste)

1 tsp - Cinnimon

1 tsp - Ground ginger

1 - Oxo cube

2 - Bay leaves

So easy to make, literally chuck everything in a covered saucepan and simmer for a few hours.

Should be enough to fill two 400g size jars (I use old reggae reggae jars, just to add insult!)

Will get some pics up later when I get home.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

paul xe said:


> I love the original Reggae Reggae sauce by Levi Roots and would have it at least twice a week with chicken and rice, but after trying to clean my diet up and noticing that it had over 25g of sugar in per 100g I decided to have a go at making my own, without the sugar! After a few attempts I think I've nailed it!
> 
> All ingredients can be bought from a supermarket (I use Asda)
> 
> ...


Do you mash the kidney beans or just strain them out at the end?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I personally leave them whole. I have also added them separately to the chicken and rice, doesn't seem to make a huge difference.

I always drain them, wash over a few times and then add them though.


----------



## SuperJoe (Jun 20, 2013)

where are the pictures man?

this is really interesting

show some of cooking some if you make more!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

If I remember, I'll take some on the weekend when I make another batch!

Remind me on Saturday morning!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

dunnes river jerk seasoning plus bbq sauce tastes exactly the same as reggae reggae sauce.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Liking the sound of this, i love reggae reggae too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u arent using 100g of reggie sauce each sitting are you?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> u arent using 100g of reggie sauce each sitting are you?


You'd be surprised how much you use in one go tbh! One jar is around 350g and to cover 100g of rice and one chicken breast you use around half the jar!


----------

